# TICS in her eye!!!



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh no Pushca had a tic in her eye! thankfully the vet managed to get it all out intact but YUK: She said she may be susceptable to tics. Does anyone else have this problem please? I am awaiting the vet to get the anti tic stuff for me but not nice. Will it have damaged her???
Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

oh dear that sounds painful for her and stressful for you both  hope alls getting better now
julie


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Julie - I have PM'd you


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Oh no Pushca had a tic in her eye! thankfully the vet managed to get it all out intact but YUK: She said she may be susceptable to tics. Does anyone else have this problem please? I am awaiting the vet to get the anti tic stuff for me but not nice. Will it have damaged her???
> Thanks guys


Hi Debs,

did the vet say why pushca might be susceptable to tics? i bought one of those tics removal devises last night, although my vet said it was the wrong time of year for tics? how did pushca do while the vet was doing the proceedure? what is anti tic stuff for you for (or am being a plonka: and its for the dog)? ahhhhh!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

A tic came off in the bath last week (from Izzy) and then I found another one on her. I bought one of those removers too. £5.46 it cost me. £5.46 for something that must cost .03p to produce. Daylight robbery


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nasty little bliters. It's last in the year for them to be active,but still not nice for the dogs. there is a sticky post about then in the Cockapoo health section with a link for more information about them.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pepper was susceptible to ticks early on in the season, got 9 in the space of a couple of weeks. Vet removed for free but I bought one of the removers as it was happening so often and I am not quite so revolted by it all now. I drop the tick into a little jar of surgical spirit to kill it (that is what vet does) as I can't Stand the thought of not killing it before a dispose of it and you shouldn't squash it as the blood in it will be contaminated. I have stopped walking in the park next to the farm and the woods near daughters dancing as they must have come from one of these places. I now put her frontline on monthly as it only lasts a month for ticks and two months for fleas but doesn't harm to do monthly the vet said. Most of peppers were around her face, probably because she's snuffling around in the grass all the time.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

last year their were a lot of people on the forum complaining about tickes round about this time of year. only ever had to remove one form inca a couple of years ago. 

never used frontline or any tick treatment. but my girls get a good bir of garlic in the diet so i think that has helped.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is the link for info about ticks. Another way of deposing them is to stick them to sellotape, then fold tape to encapsulate it in the tape. 
http://www.bada-uk.org/


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG that sounds awful i think i would of freaked out 

No tics round here yet touch wood,do you think they are more common in certain areas?? Buddys off to groomer today so will get them to double check


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Advantix is the best thing around for ticks- does fleas too but will REPEL ticks rather than just kill them. Is harmful to cats so those of you whose cats snuggle up to your poo would have to seperate them whilst it dries.

You see very little ticks this time of year but i got a call last xmas time to say this dog had a tick. This happens a lot and they turn out to be a wart/ skin tag so there i was 'come down and we can have a look but i doubt it could be a tick in this weather' - 2.5ft snow/ice. Doggie turned up at the practice with yorkshires toughest tick i have ever met!!!!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby had some ticks earlier in the year and had a bad reaction so the vet put her on Advantix - we had to stop using Advocate as they cannot be used together but we haven't had any more ticks. Nasty to have one in her eye!

Hope she's OK!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

kendal is it cooked garlic u use or garlic campsules????
marzy


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought dogs aren't meant to have much garlic?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We use Frontline monthly as we get this as part of our Vets VIP monthly pre-pay plan, no Ticks this year. But last year when we were on a combined Flea and Worm tablet, I was on Tick safari after every walk in the fields.
When we holidayed with my brother in Sweden, checking yourself for tick's was an everyday job, it's a big problem in the hight off summer there.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi 
She used a little tweezer thing to pull it out and Pushca was very still and good. She ferrets a lot in the woods near me and we think that's where she's getting them from. She sold me Advantix to use monthly but she did say it is tic season, not flea season...hope that helps.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Advantix is the best thing around for ticks- does fleas too but will REPEL ticks rather than just kill them. Is harmful to cats so those of you whose cats snuggle up to your poo would have to seperate them whilst it dries.
> 
> You see very little ticks this time of year but i got a call last xmas time to say this dog had a tick. This happens a lot and they turn out to be a wart/ skin tag so there i was 'come down and we can have a look but i doubt it could be a tick in this weather' - 2.5ft snow/ice. Doggie turned up at the practice with yorkshires toughest tick i have ever met!!!!


The vet said to me it is tic season as they love cold weather...oh I am confused but applied the Advantix last night so fingers crossed
thanks


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Good idea. I get my groomer to check ears and her anal glands so may as well get them on tic alert too lol


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tick's are active all year round and can feed in a temperature of 3.5C to 29.3C, they prefer moist humid areas as they dehydrate in the summer in open ground and are found more in long grass and wooded areas. Mild autumn and spring days suits them down to the ground. Not to frighten anybody but in certain areas the little horrors can be found in garden borders.
Yea I'm a Tick geek.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh that sounds about right as I have been taking her into the woods aside Clapham common as she loves a squirrel hunt. I felt I'd been 'had' by the vet again but now feel better: ordered the tic remover off Amazon too


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't be without my tick remover. It is a bit , no very,very gross the first time you use it, But it does do the trick. It's just the resistance as you twist and then the sight of all those wriggly legs  but after you've done it a few times it's a doddle


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you are removing a tick yourself don't use tweezers as you can squeeze the tick which can introduce infection by injecting the contents of the tick's stomach. Vets use instruments that they are very skillful at using.
I use the O'Tom Tick Twister, very easy to get the hang of. Goggle this or you can order from this link.
http://www.bada-uk.org/products/tickremover.php

You should always try to grab the head and twist to remove it. There may be a small lump on the site of the tick this should go, but it is recommended that you keep the tick in case of infection to show your Vet, lot of different tick's, thats why I use the sticky tape method, or a small pot of surgical spirit as already suggested.


----------

